# Ausable steel?



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

And the scenery ain't too bad either lol!


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Post a pic...


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)




----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Thats Kolina,,,, awesome woman!


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Ok. I'm headed back out to fish.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

bigmac said:


> And the scenery ain't too bad either lol!


Easy boy my son in-law and daughter own the place lol.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I'm happily married lol. Known her for awhile. She's a great bartender! And fun to talk to. Like I said awesome woman! And it's a great place to get a beer when the fish ain't biting. She ok'd every post. I had her do quality control! Lol


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Steelhead are winding down on the A, from what I can tell. Walleyes were tough as well. Nice weather sucked!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fished the upper river Thur, and caught 2 species I haven't caught there, before. White Bass, and Bluegill. Both right up at the dam. Big bull Gill. I saw smolts everywhere I could see into the river.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

There were a ton of 12" plus perch up there last November. Like schools of 20-30.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> I fished the upper river Thur, and caught 2 species I haven't caught there, before. White Bass, and Bluegill. Both right up at the dam. Big bull Gill. I saw smolts everywhere I could see into the river.


Those gills are there all year. No one fishes them either. Most are hand-sized or bigger. I caught a bunch last weekend.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Those gills are there all year. No one fishes them either. Most are hand-sized or bigger. I caught a bunch last weekend.


There is an advisory sign there that suggests we not keep perch and other species for the table due to some type of toxin they may have? It's been many years since I fished there but I noticed the sign when I was there 3 weeks ago. If nobody keeps them, it may explain why they are so big.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

big_phish said:


> There is an advisory sign there that suggests we not keep perch and other species for the table due to some type of toxin they may have? It's been many years since I fished there but I noticed the sign when I was there 3 weeks ago. If nobody keeps them, it may explain why they are so big.


I believe it's more the fact it's an under-utilized fishery. There is plenty of food in the Au Sable for them. Whatever the reason; they're numerous and stout.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Runoff from the Air Force Base has contaminated Foote Dam Pond and the AuSable river below the dam to the mouth. It is suggested that only migratory fish be kept for the table. I hope this includes walleye. I'm going there this weekend.


----------

